# Paper drywall tape coming loose



## Tellebot (Mar 7, 2015)

I started picking at a small area on the kitchen ceiling that looked like it was drooping. A 5 foot strip of paper drywall tape just instantly came loose like nothing was holding it up there except for the paint on top of it. No drywall paper or anything else came down with it. Why would that be? Did they not use enough mud or something?

Is this just as simple as putting up new tape and smoothing it out? Please say yes and that it's not an indication of a bigger problem!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 7, 2015)

If you don't see any water stains, mud it, tape it and feather it out. Should be good to go.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 7, 2015)

For a beginner I would suggest getting a small roll of the mesh drywall tape and cut a piece of that to go in where the old tape was and then mud over sand and paint. Also pull at the ends of where the piece that fell out ended as it might still have more to easily come off. You only want to fix it once.


----------



## Tellebot (Mar 7, 2015)

No water stains on the ceiling or tape. I've gotten pretty good at smoothing surfaces now. Is the mesh tape preferred for a reason other than ease of application? Is paper or mesh stronger than the other?

I went ahead and pulled down all the tape on the ceiling, operating under the assumption that all the tape was applied similarly and would fail eventually. A couple spots were stuck pretty well, but most came down easily.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven&#8217;t used paper tape in years. I find the mesh works much better and the compound goes thru the holes and bonds around the mesh. Many pros still use the paper and I think its something you should try both and see what works for you.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm with Bud on this. I used up the last of my paper tape and now I only have mesh. But....since paper tape comes pre-creased it may be easier for inside corners. I haven't had the chance to try mesh in a corner yet.

edit: I just realized that I have used it in a corner with no problems.


----------



## Tellebot (Mar 7, 2015)

I have both paper and mesh tape, but have only used the mesh before. So I'll just keep going with that. I thought maybe the paper was superior to the mesh, since that's what I always see people use. I did find the mesh not so easy for inside corners, so maybe I'll give the paper a go for that?

Thanks as always to everyone for your input. I learn so much from all of you!


----------



## chrisn (Mar 7, 2015)

Tellebot said:


> I have both paper and mesh tape, but have only used the mesh before. So I'll just keep going with that. I thought maybe the paper was superior to the mesh, since that's what I always see people use. I did find the mesh not so easy for inside corners, so maybe I'll give the paper a go for that?
> 
> Thanks as always to everyone for your input. I learn so much from all of you!



It is stronger for sure, superior is debatable, personally, I never use the mesh ,it is just too thick


----------



## havasu (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree that the mesh tape is just too thick. It takes me twice as long to feather mesh than paper tape.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 7, 2015)

if you mud up the paper too much, it's kind of thick also. I guess you get used to one and get better as you go.


----------



## havasu (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll be the first to admit, I despise taping...and mudding.....oh hell, I just plain hate anything to do with drywall!


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 8, 2015)

If you are joining factory edges on drywall the tape is more than thin enough to stay below the finished surface of the drywall. On ends you have to build out no matter what I&#8217;m not sure what&#8217;s thicker a layer of mesh or a layer of mud under paper tape. When you sand down into the mesh you get a checker board spot and when you sand into paper you get fuzzy spots. 

Most of my use of mesh tape is with old plaster restoration and I will highly recommend it in repairing plaster. When it comes to new work try both and pick what you like best.


----------



## Tellebot (Mar 8, 2015)

I had used mesh before because most of our walls and ceilings are plaster, but the kitchen ceiling is drywall. Tape thickness isn't really an issue, as it sits well below the surface with the deep furrows left from the layers of mud and paint.

I went with mesh. First mud layer is done but it'll take a couple to fill in nicely.


----------



## Tellebot (Mar 8, 2015)

havasu said:


> I'll be the first to admit, I despise taping...and mudding.....oh hell, I just plain hate anything to do with drywall!




I actually like this work. There's something so satisfying about taking the crazy uneven surfaces in my home and making them smooth and modern looking. I may not stop until every wall and ceiling in my house is perfect.


----------



## Big Red (Mar 8, 2015)

I agree with the comments on paper tape.  I have both, but usually go for the paper tape as I find it easier to feather out.  The reason that tape failed is because the person putting it up did not get enough mud under it.  I see that failure every now and then--especially when a DIY'er without enough experience does the job.

When using paper tape, another little detail I found out on my own is that rounding off the corners of the tape helps the ends to lay down better.  Every now and then, the sharp corner doesn't seem to want to stay down.  If you round them off, you have less difficulty with it.


----------



## Big Red (Mar 8, 2015)

LOL--I agree with getting satisfaction about knowing how to work with drywall mud.  Learning good repair techniques will always come in handy, as there's always a wall that needs it.  PLUS--you'll now be VERY good at body work on your antique car!!!

Actually, I learned how to do good bondo work FIRST while working on my antique car.  THEN when I needed to learn drywall hanging and finishing, it was much easier because I learned body patching first.  The 2 skills translate back and forth very well!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 8, 2015)

Big Red said:


> Actually, I learned how to do good bondo work FIRST while working on my antique car.!!!




Pics?........,


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2015)

When using paper tape I cut a small slit in each side a small pail At the bottom and feed the paper thru and fill the pail with filler. When you pull the paper thru it has all the mud you need on one side.
Put it on the wall and then use a 5" blade to knife it in smooth.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2015)

nealtw said:


> When using paper tape I cut a small slit in each side a small pail At the bottom and feed the paper thru and fill the pail with filler. When you pull the paper thru it has all the mud you need on one side.
> Put it on the wall and then use a 5" blade to knife it in smooth.



Interesting idea, but so much more complicated than mesh tape


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2015)

I have seen a lot of pros that would just make you sick at how easy they make it look, but I have never seen one using mesh. I do watch how they do things and their tricks and then see if I can come up with some way to do my own tricks to get there. Just lately I watched a guy using corner bead with paper on it, that looks way to easy compared to metal beading.


----------



## havasu (Mar 8, 2015)

Same with watching someone complete the finish coat on a plaster wall. They make it look so easy. I once tried to follow along and gouged that wall all to hell.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2015)

Most pros we see here use different people for, hanging, taping, filling and finishing and beading and then sanding, and we try to be as good as all of them, the first time out.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 8, 2015)

nealtw said:


> Most pros we see here use different people for, hanging, taping, filling and finishing and beading and then sanding, and we try to be as good as all of them, the first time out.



...then we put our tools away and expect to be good a year or so later.


----------



## chrisn (Mar 8, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I have seen a lot of pros that would just make you sick at how easy they make it look, but I have never seen one using mesh. I do watch how they do things and their tricks and then see if I can come up with some way to do my own tricks to get there. Just lately I watched a guy using corner bead with paper on it, that looks way to easy compared to metal beading.



exactly:


----------



## mako1 (Mar 8, 2015)

nealtw said:


> I have seen a lot of pros that would just make you sick at how easy they make it look, but I have never seen one using mesh. I do watch how they do things and their tricks and then see if I can come up with some way to do my own tricks to get there. Just lately I watched a guy using corner bead with paper on it, that looks way to easy compared to metal beading.


 
The bead you refer has to have a spray adhesive applied behind it to bond well.  
 The only time I will use mesh tape is on repairs and should be used with hot mud.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Drywall-Corner-Bead-Spray-Adhesive-61/100321153


----------

